# 03 Citroen C5 HDI Diesel failed NCT Smoke Test



## OnTheMove (26 Apr 2007)

Hi
  Above car failed NCT smoke test with reading 6.56/m, Engine/oil Temp 81C  ( Limit Non Turbo 2.5/m). Car has only done 36,000 miles and had pre NCT service. Any ideas what may be the problem

Thanks


----------



## ford jedi (26 Apr 2007)

how hard would you reguraly drive?


----------



## Guest125 (27 Apr 2007)

Who did the service? It looks like your particulate filter needs changing.Bring it for a fast/high revs drive to give it a good purge out.Do the same before the re-test.Put treatment in the fuel.You can get it auto factors.I thought C5 HDI was turbo,limits are different for turbo can't remember if its higher or lower.Hopefully higher in your case!! 6.56/m is very high bring it back to whoever serviced it.


----------



## Frank (27 Apr 2007)

Get some injector cleaner. 44K or something like that. 

Through the small bottle or 2 into a full tank of diesel and drive it through.


----------



## ford jedi (27 Apr 2007)

id put some 44k in the tank and drive the lard out of ,to blow the cobwebs out of it,if they dont get excercised the egr and cooler hoses build up with oil,and throws the emmisions off


----------



## yella (27 Apr 2007)

Just got my NCT today and the smoke result was 0.18 /m which seems too low for 11 year old Xantia 1.9TD 95k miles. It was always around 1 in previous MOTs.


----------



## olddog (30 Apr 2007)

OnTheMove said:


> Hi
> Above car failed NCT smoke test with reading 6.56/m, Engine/oil Temp 81C  ( Limit Non Turbo 2.5/m). Car has only done 36,000 miles and had . Any ideas what may be the problem
> 
> Thanks



What was done at the "pre NCT service"  ?

What is the oil consumption ?


----------



## Guest125 (1 May 2007)

Oil consumption would be a good indicator.The limit for turbo is 3.0/m I looked it up on my test sheet! Please enlighten me as to what this 44K is because I've been tipping around with various crocks(hillman hunters/renault18) since the 70's,made the leap into modern ecu driven motors but never heard of 44K! Please don't tell me I have to leap further


----------



## turner (1 Feb 2008)

Just passed NCT on 21 year old Carina 300,000 miles - everything original with smoke at 0.14.  Don't know about new feul pumps but on the older ones you can 'turn them down'  which will reduce power but still get the high revs.  Also a gallon of kerrosene (central heating oil) added to fuel gives white smoke


----------

